# Carparachne (Dancing White Lady Spider)



## Steven (Jan 17, 2005)

A very awsome spider if ya ask me,...
i'm quite happy with this new addition  ,...

very fast and she can give a nice threat-pose


----------



## Cigarman (Jan 17, 2005)

nice fuzzy spider. Where does it come from? Expensive/cheap?


----------



## becca81 (Jan 17, 2005)

Very nice!!

Do the pedipalps stay tucked underneath it?


----------



## Scourge (Jan 17, 2005)

I think it might come from the Gobi or the Sahara desert. Does it? Is it the one that rolls into a ball and then rolls down the hill to evade predation?


----------



## galeogirl (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow, that is one gorgeous spider!  I'd love to have one.


----------



## Jakob (Jan 17, 2005)

This spider can be found in the dunes of Namibia - very cool spiders!

Steven, do you plan to breed her?

Later,

Jake


----------



## Steven (Jan 18, 2005)

Jake H. said:
			
		

> This spider can be found in the dunes of Namibia - very cool spiders!
> 
> Steven, do you plan to breed her?
> 
> ...


it's indeed a wheeling dune spider from the Namib deserts,...
i would love to breed these,... but i think it's quite impossible to find her a date,... i can only hope it's a WC gravid female


----------



## El Johano (Jan 18, 2005)

Very interesting, how large is it?


----------



## Steven (Jan 18, 2005)

El Johano said:
			
		

> Very interesting, how large is it?


aprox 33mm Bodylenght,... legspan i have to measure  :8o but i'm guessing 12cm orsomething like that.

very intresting spider indeed


----------



## El Johano (Jan 18, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> aprox 33mm Bodylenght,... legspan i have to measure  :8o but i'm guessing 12cm orsomething like that.
> 
> very intresting spider indeed


Cool, let's hope she is gravid


----------



## Steven (Jan 26, 2005)

UPDATE::

she made a nice burrow this week :clap: 







And they can ran up Pincers with lightning speed i've found out   






But when ya look in those eyes you forgive her right away,
such a cutie  :}


----------



## danread (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow Steven, that is superb. Can you post some pics of the whole setup? What is the venom on these meant to be like?

Cheers,


----------



## fantasticp (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow!!!! I think this is the same spider. And I found it today in a pet store no less! What are the odds? Have you been able to make it wheel? I think it would be neat to see.


----------



## fantasticp (Jun 20, 2005)

BTW, Steven did yours end up being gravid or not?


----------



## Steven (Jun 21, 2005)

fantasticp said:
			
		

> BTW, Steven did yours end up being gravid or not?


nope,... she died somewhere in april   

these are truely awsome spiders !
not many times offered,.. i got it ftrough a friend last year,... 
as i look now at the prices these go on    30E orso
may i ask how much you paid for it ?


----------



## fantasticp (Jun 21, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> may i ask how much you paid for it ?


$21.00 - I really shouldn't have, because I am moving in a month, but I couldn't help it. She's pretty awesome. I actually bought it because I remembered this thread. Good memory, or pathetic?


----------



## Steven (Jun 21, 2005)

fantasticp said:
			
		

> Good memory, or pathetic?


both !    


if the prices weren't that high i would get me some myself again,...
has yours allready build its burrow ?


----------



## aftershock (Jun 21, 2005)

Steven old friend!!  Do you know any dealer selling these?


----------



## fantasticp (Jun 21, 2005)

No burrow yet. I'm sure it'll happen when she's ready.


----------



## Steven (Jun 22, 2005)

aftershock said:
			
		

> Steven old friend!!  Do you know any dealer selling these?


yow Martin.. check PM


----------



## stevo (Jun 22, 2005)

*Carparachne sp.*



			
				fantasticp said:
			
		

> Wow!!!! I think this is the same spider. And I found it today in a pet store no less! What are the odds? Have you been able to make it wheel? I think it would be neat to see.


that spider fantsaticp is some sort of (Carparachne sp) its known as the violet hunting spider i dont think its a white lady you have there 
 check this out - http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=46688 mine is exaclt the same!!!


----------



## fantasticp (Jun 23, 2005)

Do you have a less blurry pic of thet one?


----------



## stevo (Jun 30, 2005)

i dont sorry but i swear that is mine!!!!! exactly without a doubt! it definently not a white lady cos there all white! try and get an id of someone if your still not sure but im pretty certain its a violet hunting!!


----------



## SinisterSpiders (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats a very nice specimen you have there


----------



## darkeye (Jul 6, 2005)

So...
Where do folks in the US get one of these???????
I neeeeeeeed one!


----------



## Ythier (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi,
I saw many specimen in last Karlsruhe show (Germany), but I don't remember the seller's name


----------

